

Children Beating Up Robot Inspires New Escape Maneuver System - jpatokal
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/children-beating-up-robot

======
a3n
> And as for grown ups? It looks like adults are reluctant to abuse robots
> that respond in a lifelike way, and empathic adults even more so.

Recognizing it as a machine, no matter how cute, I'd be reluctant to damage
property.

I wonder if I'd take better care of my car if it had an AI in it that got to
know me.

